# Mexico Nov. 2012 Pics



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics taken with my new Nikon coolpix AW100 under water camera.....

a couple out of the water first...

















and a couple taken while snorkeling..

















and a couple taken in the tide pools...

















hope you enjoy and thanks for looking.

Adrian.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics, looks like you must have had a great time! 

I'm envious, it seems like everybody is going/gone to Mexico this winter ...Santa, please get me a trip to Mexico for Christmas


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics Adrian, love the bird one


----------

